# Skipper's Adventures - Week 42 Ice Skating Interlude



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 42

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Now that is super cute


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The only known photos of a sitting President and his right hand bird in skates...every time these boy's are photographed, history is made anew....

Nice to see "S" and Scoot are enjoying their well earned rest, and at such a lovely time of year too...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Now I have seen everything.. Is there anything that President Skipper and Scooter can't do... He looks cold ice skating but wow Mr President you are way cool and Scooter are you going to show some fancy moves to President Skipper on your ice skates..


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

That skating photo is the BEST!!! :2thumbs:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I am from Monroeville where Dawn of the Dead was filmed (original) in my mall. I believe the malls skate rink was in the movie. Well when I was a kid my sister was made to take me skating with her. Her and her friend grabbed me and took off and I was hanging on for my dear life. They could not slow down and we all went plowing into another group of people lol For some reason this photo makes me think of that. I bet skipper can skate better than me. I love the winter caps


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Now that is super cute

Click to expand...

Thanks, Heidi 



Jonah said:



The only known photos of a sitting President and his right hand bird in skates...every time these boy's are photographed, history is made anew....

Nice to see "S" and Scoot are enjoying their well earned rest, and at such a lovely time of year too...

Click to expand...

I agree, they do deserve some "time-off" and even though I myself am not fond of cold weather for those who are there seems to be a lot of winter sports to enjoy!



LynandIndigo said:



Now I have seen everything.. Is there anything that President Skipper and Scooter can't do... He looks cold ice skating but wow Mr President you are way cool and Scooter are you going to show some fancy moves to President Skipper on your ice skates..

Click to expand...

 Scooter is going to show Skipper his triple axel -- He's thrilled there is something he can do better than Skipper! :laughing:



jrook said:



That skating photo is the BEST!!! :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy. 



kcladyz said:



I bet skipper can skate better than me. I love the winter caps

Click to expand...

 Well, I KNOW for sure Skipper and Scooter can both skate better than ME!! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipper's Adventures
> 
> Week 42
> 
> ​*


Their cuteness is making me looney! :clown::duhh:



kcladyz said:


> Now that is super cute


It's not super cute, it's SuperDuperCute! 



Jonah said:


> The only known photos of a sitting President and his right hand bird in skates...every time these boy's are photographed, history is made anew....
> 
> Nice to see "S" and Scoot are enjoying their well earned rest, and at such a lovely time of year too...


LOL, 'S n Scoot' sounds like a new chain of convenient stores...or does it stand for 'Skate n Scoot'? Oh please forgive me, Mr. POTUS!!!:bowrofl:


----------

